# estaba + gerundio con determinados verbos



## mel 2013

Hola:

En la gramática española hay una regla que dice que *no se suele usar estaba + gerundio con determinados verbos: ir, venir
*En su lugar se usa Pretérito Imperfecto*: iba, venía

*Me interesa si lo mismo pasa con los verbos*: volver, regresar, bajar, subir *y* viajar, *que son verbos de movimiento, ¿o viajar no lo es?

¿Son correctas o no las dos respuestas a la pregunta: "¿_Dónde estaban tus hermanas la semana pasada_?"?
y las respuestas: 
*Estaban viajando* por Argentina.
*Viajaban* por Argentina.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,
Mel


----------



## mel 2013

Les propongo algunas frases más:
1. a)* Estaba bajando* yo muy rápido por la pista y un chico se puso en medio y nos chocamos.
b)* Bajaba *yo muy rápido ...
2.a) *Bajaba* la escalera cuando me caí.
   b) *Estaba bajando* la escalera cuando me caí.
3.a) *Viajaba* por Argentina cuando me encontré con Pablo.
   b) *Estaba viajando* por Argentina cuando me encontré con Pablo.

¿Qué tal les parecen?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

mel 2013 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En la gramática española hay una regla que dice que *no se suele usar estaba + gerundio con determinados verbos: ir, venir
> *En su lugar se usa Pretérito Imperfecto*: iba, venía
> 
> *



Hola:

No sabía que existiera esa regla. Por acá se usan ocasionalmente _estar yendo_ o _estar viniendo_.

_Estoy yendo a clases de natación, el miedo que tenía al principio ya se me está pasando.

Está viniendo más seguido que antes.
_


----------



## Gamen

*No comparto lo que dice ese libro de gramática. Con todos esos verbos puede usarse la perífrasis estaba + gerundio (pasado continuo) para indicar que alguien estaba realizando una acción cuando de repente o inesperadamente irrumpió otra.

Estaba yendo* yo a tu casa cuando me llamó a mi celular Juan para avisarme que había tenido un accidente.
Recién Juan Martínez me llamó/me ha llamado/ me acaba de llamar a mi celular y me dijo que *estaba viniendo* a la reunión. Qué raro que no haya llegado todavía.
*
Estaban viajando* por Argentina cuando me enviaron un correo para avisarme que luego harían un viaje a Chile.
*Estaba subiendo/bajando* las escaleras cuando de repente escuchó un ruido ensordecedor.
*Estaban volviendo/regresando* de Brasil cuando un accidente los sorprendió en medio de la ruta, Afortunadamente no fue nada grave.


----------



## mel 2013

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sabía que existiera esa regla. Por acá se usan ocasionalmente _estar yendo_ o _estar viniendo_.
> 
> _Estoy yendo a clases de natación, el miedo que tenía al principio ya se me está pasando.
> 
> Está viniendo más seguido que antes.
> _



Sus ejemplos con _Presente de Indicativo  de estar_ lo entiendo, pero _estar en Pretérito Imperfecto + gerundio_ con _los verbos que he mencionado_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El tiempo verbal no es relevante: _estoy yendo, estaba yendo, estuvo yendo, estará yendo_. ¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


mel 2013 said:


> En la gramática española


En estos foros es obligatorio indicar las fuentes (regla 4), cuanto más cuando se asevera "reglas" de este tipo.
Por favor, dinos de qué gramática se trata.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Por favor, dinos de qué gramática se trata.


Sería interesante ya que la "regla" que propone no tiene base en la realidad de la lengua. Si ese es el tenor de la tal gramática vas aviado.


----------



## Gamen

No tengo presente todos los verbos, pero son pocos en español los que por su significado no aceptan el gerudio. Pero tampoco creo que esta regla sea aplicable siempre. Se me ocurren ahora "poseer", "existir", por ejemplo. Debe haber algunos más.


----------



## mel 2013

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> En estos foros es obligatorio indicar las fuentes (regla 4), cuanto más cuando se asevera "reglas" de este tipo.
> Por favor, dinos de qué gramática se trata.
> Gracias.
> Martine (Mod...)



Se trata de GRAMÁTICA DE USO DE ESPAÑOL PARA EXTRANJEROS Teoría y práctica, Luis Aragonés y Ramón Palencia.

http://www.sm-ele.com/ArchivosColeg...ivos/ELE/Gramatica uso B1b2 unidad modelo.pdf


----------



## mel 2013

Gamen said:


> No tengo presente todos los verbos, pero son pocos en español los que por su significado no aceptan el gerudio. Pero tampoco creo que esta regla sea aplicable siempre. Se me ocurren ahora "poseer", "existir", por ejemplo. Debe haber algunos más.



En el mensaje anterior acabo de mencionar el título de la gramática de donde he sacado la regla. La regla la aplican a más verbos como: _comprender, entender, saber, querer, necesitar, amar, preferir, odiar, parecer, tener, llevar, *ir, venir*_. 
Según la regla se suele decir: cuando *iba* a casa me encontré con Pedro; 
y no es correcto: Cuando *estaba yendo* a casa me encontré con Pedro.

¿Qué me dice?¿O es algo que se suele respetar en España, pero hay otros usos en Hispanoamérica?


----------



## Gamen

Con los verbos comprender, entender, saber, querer, amar, preferir, necesitar y parecer sí la regla tiene sentido.

Pero, a mi modo de ver, no con "llevar, "ir" y "venir".

Conversación telefónica.
-Hola querida.* Estaba* justo *yendo* a tu casa para llevarte flores, pero en el trayecto tuve un problema. No voy a poder ir. Después de cuento. Es una pena porque, aunque no lo creas, te *estaba llevando* unas flores muy lindas que algún día te daré. Lamento lo del otro día cuando *estabas viniendo* para casa y te robaron. ¡Qué mala suerte!

Espera más opiniones de otros nativos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

De acuerdo con Gamen, con llevar, ir y venir sí se *suele* utilizar.
Con _comprender_ y _entender_ es menos oído pero no resulta raro (pero claro la gramática no dice que es incorrecto así que, vale, tienen razón ).

Hasta luego


----------



## Birke

Pues creo que estoy de acuerdo con esa gramática. Me suena mucho mejor _iba_ que _estaba yendo_.

_Iba a tu casa cuando sonó mi móvil._ 
_Estaba yendo a tu casa cuando sonó mi móvil_  (si no es incorrecto, entonces sencillamente suena peor)

En cambio es perfecto _Estaba comiendo cuando sonó mi móvil_.


----------



## Julvenzor

Gamen said:


> Con los verbos comprender, entender, saber, querer, amar, preferir, necesitar y parecer sí la regla tiene sentido [...]




¿Seguro?

El chico no lo *estaba* comprendiendo/entendiendo
La señora *estaba* queriéndote decir que te habías olvidado las llaves.
Aquello *estaba* pareciendo un circo.
¡No me lo creo! ¿Dices que *estaba* prefiriendo morir antes que disculparse?

Reconozco que con "parecer" o "preferir" no son comunes y que me cuesta más incluso con "saber" y "necesitar"; pero no los descarto para algún contexto.




> _Estaba yendo a tu casa cuando sonó mi móvil_




De hecho, por aquí se dice eso. Algunos (me incluyo) caemos en pronunciar "iendo".


*PD*: Menos que soy "nativo", porque si no, no apruebo el examen de español en mi vida: no por difícil sino por absurdamente subjetivo.


Un saludo sincero.


----------



## Gamen

Sí, es verdad Julvenzor. No suenan mal los gerundios de tus ejemplos. Aunque algunos, como señalas, no los usaríamos como el de "saber", "parecer" y "preferir".
Igualmente coincido contigo en que podrían llegar a usarse alguna vez en algún contexto. La regla me parece muy terminante si establece que "nunca" se usarían esos gerundios.


----------



## Ludaico

> Por acá se usan ocasionalmente _estar yendo_ *o* _estar viniendo_.



A veces, incluso, se usa _estar yendo *y* viniendo_.



> Siempre estaba yendo y viniendo, hablando, gritando, riñendo a su mujer y a su hermano, a los criados y a los pobres: no paraba nunca de hacer algo.
> (Baroja _Zalacaín el aventurero_ [España 1909]


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gamen said:


> si establece que "nunca" se usarían esos gerundios.


No, no dice esto, dice: _no se suele_


----------



## mel 2013

XiaoRoel said:


> Sería interesante ya que la "regla" que propone no tiene base en la realidad de la lengua. Si ese es el tenor de la tal gramática vas aviado.



Tengo en casa otra gramática española: APRENDE 4 Aprende gramática y vocabulario, nivel B2, de Francisca Castro Viúdez, editada por SGEL y acabo de descubrir la misma regla. Les dejo aquí lo que pone el libro: 
1) Verbos que no admiten la perífrasis (estar+gerundio).
Se utiliza la perífrasis preferentemente con verbos que significan "actividades", que se pueden ver en su desarrollo.
NO SE SUELE utilizar:
- con los verbos _ser, estar, poder, haber, ir, venir, regresar, volver, parecer_.
- con verbos que expresan actividades mentales como _saber, odiar, amar_.
- con verbos que no describen acciones.

2) Un verbo que no se utiliza normalmente en forma perifrástica puede utilizarse si el hablante quiere describir una actividad o reforzar la duración o frecuencia de la acción.
Ej.: _Pedro *está yendo* mucho últimamente al médico. Parece que no se encuentra bien de salud._

Así que hay más partidarios de la regla y las dos gramáticas están editadas en España por SGEL.
Puede ser que incluso en España por regiones haya diferentes usos de la perífrasis,¿no?
¿Hay que plantear la cuestión por regiones: las dos Castillas, el norte de España (Galicia, Cantabria, Asturias, País vasco, Cataluña), el sur de España (Andalucía, Murcia)?¿Algún comentario al respecto?

Por supuesto agradezco a todos que ya me han aportado sus conocimientos y a los que todavía lo piensan hacer


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quitando el verbo estar todos los demás verbos pueden admitir la perífrasis estar + gerundio. La regla no tiene base.


----------



## Julvenzor

mel 2013 said:


> NO SE SUELE utilizar:
> - con los verbos _ser, estar, poder, haber, ir, venir, regresar, volver, parecer_.
> - con verbos que expresan actividades mentales como _saber, odiar, amar_.
> - con verbos que no describen acciones.




Hablando en serio, me parece muy extraño este plantamiento. Si un día me coge tolerante, puedo incluso aceptar por bueno casi todo ese rosario; pero... ¿qué pinta ahí el verbo "regresar"? ¿Está incluido éste y no "retornar" o "recular" (por poner ejemplos)? No veo cuál lógica mora detrás de estas explicaciones y se me hace que hay un fuerte sesgo subjetivo. Si realmente existe un carácter regional, lo cual desconozco, deberían haber realizado un mayor esfuerzo en detallarlo. A veces, parece que cierto gramático habla de "lengua española" como "la lengua que yo conozco y hablo en mi casa".

Dada mi ignoracia, creo que optaré por mantenerme al margen en esta discusión.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Me parece interesante el tema de esta conversación, como también todos y cada uno de los comentarios.

Hace ya tiempo, tuve entre mis manos varias gramáticas que se usaban en el DELE y otros cursos de español para extranjeros y, desgraciadamente, he tenido que leer bastantes "reglas generales" de este tipo. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que, en principio, no hay problema alguno en usar _estar_ + el gerundio de esos verbos (menos "estar + estando", que me resulta abominable). Sin embargo, creo que puede haber algunas excepciones. Por ejemplo, _está/estaba,_ etc. _siendo gordo_ no tendría mucho sentido si se habla de un estado permanente. Y sí que me parece que hay unos pocos verbos de los citados que, _en general_, se "suelen usar" (mucho/bastante) menos en estos casos.

Recuerdo que una vez en un hilo una compañera colombiana me dijo que _Estar yendo a/para casa_ no se usaba en Colombia. Luego parece que puede haber alguna diferencia regional en casos concretos.

De vez en cuando se ofrecen "reglas generales" con el fin de que el alumno no abuse de ciertas construcciones que no se usan _en general_ tanto como otras o que en algunos casos o contextos no se emplean.  Para mí dar reglas tan generales y taxativas como esta es un error y algo que se debería considerar seriamente antes de atreverse a plasmarlo en un libro de gramática.

Mel, espero que más adelante en el libro (cita del comentario n.º 19), se aclaren los conceptos con alguna explicación adicional y algún ejemplo. ¿Es así, por favor?

Saludos.


----------



## mel 2013

Después de leer todos los comentarios y ejemplos que me han dejado me parece que son correctas las dos respuestas a la pregunta: 
*¿*_*Dónde estaban tus hermanas la semana pasada?*
y las respuestas: 
*1) Estaban viajando por Argentina.
2) Viajaban por Argentina.

*__Me interesaría saber mucho qué matices de significado hay al contestar con una u otra.

Muchas gracias._


----------



## blasita

Con esa pregunta y si esas son las oraciones completas, yo usaría solo la respuesta 1: _(Estaban) viajando por Argentina_.


----------



## mel 2013

blasita said:


> Con esa pregunta y si esas son las oraciones completas, yo usaría solo la respuesta 1: _(Estaban) viajando por Argentina_.



Hola Blasita:

son las respuestas completas del ejercicio 54.4 cuyo enlace se encuentra aquí:
http://www.sm-ele.com/ArchivosColeg...ivos/ELE/Gramatica uso B1b2 unidad modelo.pdf

¿Por qué eliges *estaban viajando *y no _viajaban?
Y mi otra pregunta:
La semana pasada _es un tiempo de espacio muy concreto, ¿se puede entender que las hermanas ya estaban en Argentina antes de que empezara _la semana pasada_ y podían estar más tiempo, después de que terminara _la semana pasada_?
¿O se puede entender que las hermanas pasaron una parte de la semana pasada en Argentina, pero no toda la semana?


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo, Mel:

¿O sea que se da como válido "viajaban" también? No veo las respuestas, lo siento.

Se refiere a un momento concreto: la semana pasada, y se habla de que durante esa semana ellas estaban viajando. Esto es lo que sabemos, que estaban en Argentina viajando la semana pasada; no sabemos más.  Otra cosa hubiera sido decir, por ejemplo, _Viajaban bastante más cuando eran jóvenes._  Se podría haber usado el pretérito también, pero bueno, como respuesta a esa pregunta que se da, "estaban viajando" me parece bien. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mel 2013

blasita said:


> Hola de nuevo, Mel:
> 
> ¿O sea que se da como válido "viajaban" también? No veo las respuestas, lo siento.



En el solucionario se da como válido "estaban viajando", pero yo no comprendo el porqué y por qué no vale viajaban


----------



## Gamen

*¿*_*Dónde estaban tus hermanas la semana pasada? *
y las respuestas: 
*1) Estaban viajando por Argentina. (Estaban por Argentina, Viajando) 
2) Viajaban por Argentina.
*En teoría se pregunta y responde con "estar".

Otras preguntas posibles para la respuesta *"estaban viajando por Argentina":
*
*¿Por dónde/qué país/estaban viajando tus hermanas la semana pasada?
¿Qué estaban haciendo tus hermanas la semana pasada?

*Respondería con *"viajaban por Argentina"* si la pregunta fuera:
*¿Qué hacían tus hermanas la semana pasada? ¿Por dónde viajaban tus hermanas la semana pasada? *(Sin utilizar el pasado continuo. Pregunto y respondo con el mismo tiempo o forma verbal).


_


----------



## XiaoRoel

La solución es _estaban viajando_, pero sólo si el que responde está seguro de la información, si no es así, _viajaban_, muchas veces acompañado de _creo_ _que_, o _eso creo_. Pero incluso con seguridad de información, _viajaban _no es una respuesta incorrecta e incluso puede deberse a una estrategia de no implicación en el hecho.


----------



## blasita

La pregunta es sobre *dónde* *estaban*, no se pregunta qué hicieron. Así que para mí la única respuesta lógica es _*Estaban* viajando por Argentina_, es decir, _*Estaban* *en Argentina*_ _(viajando)_. A mí responder con _viajaban_ no me suena nada natural y me parece fuera de lugar. Esto lo veo igual que Gamen.

Y el caso es que yo no preguntaría normalmente _¿Qué hacían la semana pasada?_ sino _¿Qué hicieron la semana pasada? _o, por ejemplo, _¿Qué hacían_ (=estaban haciendo) _cuando fuiste a visitarlas__?_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero ya con _por Argentina _se responde al dónde.


----------



## blasita

Sí, tienes razón, Xiao. Es verdad que "por Argentina" es locativo. Si simplemente esto no se acepta como razón para considerar que el imperfecto no es una opción a elegir en este caso, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión acerca de las otras razones que yo veo. Hay una discordancia entre la forma verbal de la pregunta y la de la respuesta, como Gamen y yo hemos indicado. Y de todas formas, que es donde realmente quiero llegar, yo no usaría el imperfecto ahí.

Se nos ofrecen unas oraciones aisladas. Bien, supongamos que no hay pregunta previa y alguien nos dice: _Viajaban a/por Argentina la semana pasada_. Sin más, no me parece un enunciado completo; yo me quedaría esperando a recibir más información. La interpretación habitual o la iterativa sería normal —por ejemplo, _Viajaban a Argentina todos los veranos_—, o bien la progresiva, pero no me parece que lo sea para hablar de un momento puntual y definido como en este caso. Con _estaban viajando_ hay el mismo problema, pero la diferencia es que se nos presenta en forma de respuesta a la pregunta ya discutida anteriormente.


----------



## mel 2013

Quizá con la pregunta "¿Dónde estaban tus hermanas _la semana pasada_?- Estaban viajando." a nosotros los extranjeros nos quieren poner otro ejemplo tipo
¿Dónde estabas _cuando_ te _llamé_ anoche? - Estaba dormido/estaba durmiendo. (también existente en el ejercicio)

A mí me suena esta pregunta más bien como _¿Qué hacías cuando te llamé?_, pero yo como extranjero puedo estar equivocado.
¿Podemos tomar los momentos _la semana pasada_ y _cuando te llamé_ como equivalentes, un momento  del tiempo muy preciso?

he inventado otras frases con otros marcadores del tiempo:
1. ¿Dónde estaban tus hermanas _el fin de semana pasado_? - Estaban visitando museos en París.
2. ¿Dónde estaban tus hermanas _ayer_? - Estaban comiendo en tabernas del País Vasco.
3. ¿Dónde estaban tus hermanas _el año pasado_? - Estaban visitando América del Sur. (¿se puede pensar que antes del año pasado estaban por América del Norte u otro lugar, pero al menos visitando algún lugar?)
¿Y en estas respuestas también les parece que la única respuesta sería con *estaban + gerundio y no Imperfecto puro*?

Saludos,
Mel


----------



## blasita

Para mí no es el mismo caso. Como he dicho antes, una continuación, algo más, por ejemplo con _cuando_ o más contexto, es lo que a mí me falta. Por ejemplo, _Estaba corrigiendo/Corregía unos exámenes cuando llegué y ni siquiera me miró_.

Esas tres oraciones son iguales que la de antes y para mí también se usaría solamente "estaban + gerundio". Como respuesta, yo normalmente omitiría el "estaban". Bueno, al menos esto es lo que yo defiendo, porque no estamos todos de acuerdo.


----------



## Gamen

A mí me suena mejor decir:
"Cuando llegué estaba corrgiendo unos examenes". Es decir, estaba realizando una acción (tiempo progresivo) cuando sucedió algo puntual marcado con el indefinido.
No usaría el imperfecto en este tipo de situaciones en que irriumpe una acción mientras se está realizando otra en el pasado.

Emplearía el imperfecto si hablara de un hecho habitual y repetitivo o si se trata de dos acciones que ocurrían simultáneamente en el pasado.
Siempre corregía exámenes por la tarde.
Mientras mi esposa corregía los exámenes, yo lavaba el auto.


----------



## blasita

Sí, Gamen, lo que yo también usaría sería "estaba corrigiendo", pero he añadido el imperfecto porque creo que es asimismo correcto en estos casos. Bastante más formal o de uso literario, me parece a mí.


----------

